# Barrier bewteen rim joist and slab?



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

What type of barrier does everyone use for a concrete slab that butts up to a wood rim joist? I was thinking either tar paper or VYCOR?

This would be between a stoop and house..

thanks


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Neither if they two are near a level height. There isn't much of anything you can do that is going to keep water out and rot at bay. 

The wood should be above the slab and by a decent bit. 

If it is above the slab, a combination of a peal and stick along with some rigid metal or vinyl will work.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

More details of what your doing and better yet a picture would be a big help.


----------



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

I know you've all felt my pain, but this house I'm in....nothing and I mean nothing is built properly!

The concrete pad will be about 4 inches below the threshold. A 12' wide pad. My home is a basement home with 2x10 joists. 

Also, why didn't they position the threshold over the plywood??

The foundation comes up about 3/4 way up that concrete step. It's all getting torn out and replaced with this elevation.


----------



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

BUMP

Any ideas? I know in a perfect situation, a concrete stoop should be affixed to the stem wall, but there are times when you can't do this. Am I supposed to build a wood deck since concrete would be toughing my sheathing or just use some type of barrier like EPDM.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

I am ripping put the concrete pad. Replace plywood. Caulk underneath the door overhang. Vicor or equivalent under the overhang also. Then a piece of azek to support the overhanging aluminum. Then PT stair/stairs/stoop. Ron


----------



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

ront02769 said:


> I am ripping put the concrete pad. Replace plywood. Caulk underneath the door overhang. Vicor or equivalent under the overhang also. Then a piece of azek to support the overhanging aluminum. Then PT stair/stairs/stoop. Ron


I've never done a door before. Seems pretty simple. When in place, should the threshold hang over the face of the sheathing? Maybe an inch? Is ths what you're referring to with caulk under it? 

are you suggesting the stoop be poured against the VICOR membrane? Or should there be a gap between stoop and rim joist?


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Pressure treated sheathing and cover with Blue Skin.
Drain pan assembly or blueskin to extend 12 inches up the framing and 6 inches on the sides.
Threshold should extend out past the sheathing to stop water from hitting the wall.
Drip edge flashing over the plastic trim as per above.


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

I think Ron might have been suggesting to make the entire porch out of wood vs. concrete.. If he isn't, then ill throw it out there as an option.. 

Just a question for the pros or more experienced.. Any value in expansion joint material between the slab and the house?

If you are going with concrete, are you planning to clad it or face it with stone or leaving the slab as is?


----------



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

jlhaslip said:


> Pressure treated sheathing and cover with Blue Skin.
> Drain pan assembly or blueskin to extend 12 inches up the framing and 6 inches on the sides.
> Threshold should extend out past the sheathing to stop water from hitting the wall.
> Drip edge flashing over the plastic trim as per above.


Should there be a drip edge on top of sheathing directly below the door sill?

And should the threshold extend over the finished wall or just the sheathing? I'm not sure if guys actually put trim caps under the threshold in applications like this?

Because I will have about 4 inches of sheathing below the threshold, I was going to add a piece of siding there too. Extended across from the siding on the sides of the door. With that said, should there be a piece of flashing below the door sill to protect that siding? Or do giuys put something else under the sill to finish it off?


----------



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

ryansdiydad said:


> I think Ron might have been suggesting to make the entire porch out of wood vs. concrete.. If he isn't, then ill throw it out there as an option..
> 
> Just a question for the pros or more experienced.. Any value in expansion joint material between the slab and the house?
> 
> If you are going with concrete, are you planning to clad it or face it with stone or leaving the slab as is?


I am going to leave it as is. I found two excellent videos online that decribe exactly what I'm doing. Whether they are right or wrong, I'll leave that to the experts here. 

One mentions one way and another your way - suggesting an expansion joint. Both make total sense. Check them out. Short videos with CAD animation.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

ryansdiydad said:


> Just a question for the pros or more experienced.. Any value in expansion joint material between the slab and the house?


I see no value, other than it would give a little nicer edge to follow when pouring and finishing. Other than that, it's unecessary in this situation.

To the OP, the second video is pretty close to how we do it. We either use heavy (18 mil +) vinyl or quality "peel & stick" membrane directly over the wood, and UNDER the Tyvek/housewrap. It's a very common detail here, and due to many putz's screwing it up years ago, we have job security for the next few decades minimum........


----------



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

Reference the second video, that small piece of flashing on top of the stoop - Do you put some adhesive donw on the stoop first to adhere the flashing to? Wondered what kept small water from getting under it and to the stucture...


----------

